# knockdown texture question



## bierman (Mar 1, 2017)

I am about to texture and the customer wants knockdown on the ceiling and orange peel on the wall. No problem. I typically texture my jobs like that. The problem is they wanted bullnose corners on everything and I am trying to figure out a good way to switch between textures on my soffit. I think it would look the best to use the knockdown on the underside of the soffit and orange peel on the wall portions of it, but was wondering if anyone has a trick for switching.

I typically spray the knockdown, scrape the overspray off the wall, and immediately spray the orange peel, so I don't really want to wait a day and spray the orange peel.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

We normally used 90* bead on ceilings to avoid those issues. 

But in your case why don't you just leave the wall portions in your soffit smooth. Blue tape the bottom/center of the bullnose to create your straight cut off point. 

Good luck


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

bierman said:


> I am about to texture and the customer wants knockdown on the ceiling and orange peel on the wall. No problem. I typically texture my jobs like that. The problem is they wanted bullnose corners on everything and I am trying to figure out a good way to switch between textures on my soffit. I think it would look the best to use the knockdown on the underside of the soffit and orange peel on the wall portions of it, but was wondering if anyone has a trick for switching.
> 
> I typically spray the knockdown, scrape the overspray off the wall, and immediately spray the orange peel, so I don't really want to wait a day and spray the orange peel.
> 
> Thanks for any advice


When I do soffits with with 2 different textures, I cardboard half while I spray the other and vice versa. I did a knockdown face with a plaster veneer sand swirl bottom a few months ago. Pretty basic really. A fan will dry of the knockdown or orange peel pretty fast and you can staple cardboard right over the top of it. You can wipe the bullnose right after you spray.


----------

